# Access 2007 Reports: Moving bounded Labes out of the header section



## Rheeder (May 4, 2010)

Hey

This is what I want the report to display

******************************************************
*Page Header:*
Lessee (Initals): XXXX (Surname): XXXX Property: XXXXX 
Nr: XXXXXX Complex: XXXXX
Fax: XXXXX
BlaBlaBla: XXXX

*Lessee_Nr Header:*
Date.label Description.label Account_Dt.label Account_Ct.label

*Detail Section:*
Date.txt Description.txt Account_Dt.txt Account_Ct.txt

*******************************************************

Thing is Access 2007 Report Wizard creates bounded labels and text-boxes in the 'Page Header' & Detail section. How do I move the bounded labels form the 'page-header' section to the 'Lessee_Nr Header' section and still keep them bounded to the text-boxes? If the labels and text-boxes is bounded it makes the arrangement much easier and quicker.
Thanx in advance


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't have Access 2007, but I think that you may have to "Ungroup" the items to move individual parts.
In Access 2000-2003 you can quite often move (drag) items from headers to detail, but not the other way, you have to Cut & Paste them, however they can lose their connection so that they move independantly of each other afterwards.


----------



## Rheeder (May 4, 2010)

Access 2007 makes arranging and moving your report items a tad bit easier. Sure I can cut and paste the labels but then access2007 new 'arrangement' feature is not active, so I have to move everything manually... If I can find out how the rebound function work, that is if there is a rebound function it just might work. thx

I'm still new on 2007 myself hence the stupid question lol, got it a few days ago,,,


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Can I suggest that you look at this Article
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb203849.aspx
and download this Guide the the Access 2007 User Interface
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/access/HA100398921033.aspx
And this how to comparing Access 2003 with 2007
http://office.microsoft.com/assista...t=788&type=flash&CTT=11&Origin=HA102388991033

It might help you pick things up more quickly.


----------



## Rheeder (May 4, 2010)

thx, Thats really handy


----------

